# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  μικροσωμος σκυλακος!!!

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

την κυριακη βρηκα σε δρομο μικροσωμο,φουντοτο ασπρο σκυλακο...ειναι τριφερος, χαδιαρης...και πολυ υσιχος...ειναι κατω απο 10 κιλα...και κουτσενι(περπατα περιεργα)..θα παει και στον κτηνιατρο για να δει το ποδι του...

ο σκυλακος τωρα εχει εγκατασταθει στη πυλωτη μαζι με ακομα ενα σταθερο "ενοικο"...και ηδη εκαναν το πρωτο παραπονο στην διαχειριστρια...

----------


## vas

Βρε Άγγελε,αυτό το πρόβλημα που έχουν οοολοι μα όλοι στις πολυκατοικίες με τα ζώα δε το έχω καταλάβει,δε σου φτάνει κύριος που ξυπνάς το πρωί με τα μούτρα μέχρι το πάτωμα για να πας στη δουλειά και είναι εκεί το ζωντανό να σου κάνει χαρούλες που σε είδε,έχεις και πρόβλημα απο πάνω,όταν έμενα σε πολυκατοικία μια κυρία είχε απειλήσει πως θα μου κάνει μύνηση!!!Επειδή λέει τάιζα τα αδέσποτα και μαζεύονταν στην πολυκατοικία,ή το άλλο?ειμασταν μικρα με τον κολλητό μου 6-7 και καθόμασταν κ παίζαμε με τις γάτες,είχαμε ένα λέιζερ,το ρίχναμε πάνω στο δέντρο κ εκείνες προσπαθούσαν να το πιάσουν,και κατεβαίνει η ίδια κάτω κ να μας κανει 'δεν ντρέπεστε?βασανίζετε τα καημένα τα γατάκια!' και κάτι τέτοια άκυρα.Ελπίζω το μικρό να βρει γρήγορα σπίτι,και να αναρώσει,φαίνεται πολυ όμορφο  :Happy:

----------


## Niva2gr

Θα παρακαλούσα να μείνουμε εντός θέματος.

[schild=21,1,4B0082,C0C0C0:2gbvlg7r]EYXARISTW![/schild:2gbvlg7r]

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δυστοιχος εχουν προβλημα...και εχουν και ενα δικιο εδω που τα λεμε(αλλοι φοβουντε αλλοι συχενονται)...αλλα εγω δεν μποροσα να τοαφισω εκει που ηταν..και δυστοιχος οι υπολιποι στο σπιτι δεν θελουν να το υοθετισουμε εμεις...

ειναι πολυ υσιχος μεχρι τωρα...και καταλλιλος πιστευω για καθε οικογενεια...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το σκυλακι φιλοξενειτε απο σημερα σπιτι μου(βουρτσιστηκε-πηγε κτηνιατρο-μπανιαρηστηκε και ειναι ακομαποιο κουκλος)
απο δευτερα θα παει στο νεο του σπιτι!!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Μπράβο Άγγελε που το φρόντισες και του βρήκες και οικογένεια!! Μακάρι κάθε ζωάκι που έχει ανάγκη να πέφτει σε τέτοια χέρια  :Big Grin:   Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Μπραβο Αγγελε που κανεις τοσα για μια ψυχη..
Αλλοι ουτε που θα εδιναν σημασια...
Συγχρητηρια...!!!  :winky:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια...μακαρι να μπορουσα να κανω παραπανω πραματα....

θα σας ανεβασω και φωτο...να δειτε πως ειναι τωρα..μετα τα "μαστορεματα" πουτου εγιναν!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πριν λιγη ωρα εφυγε για το νεο του σπιτι ο μικρουλης...χμμμ...αναμηκτα συνεσθηματα...

----------


## Antigoni87

Μη στεναχωριέσαι, τουλάχιστον ξέρεις σε ποια χέρια τον έδωσες και θα μπορείς να μαθαίνεις νέα του! Και όσα έκανες γι' αυτόν είναι κάτι παραπάνω από πολλά! Ας είναι καλά στο καινούριο του σπιτάκι και μακάρι ο καθένας από μας να έκανε έστω ένα τέτοιο καλό σε μια ψυχούλα  :Happy:

----------


## mpikis

Μπραβο ρε συ Αγγελε..χιλια μπραβο!Οσο για τα αναμεικτα συναισθηματα σε καταλαβινω..αλλα θα ξεκαθαρησουν οταν θα το βλεπεισ να χαιρεται το νεο του σπιτι

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το σκυλακι πηγε επιτελους στο νεο του σπιτι...και απο οτι εμεθα ειναι καλα!

οταν το ερδωσα πρωτη φορα εγινε ενα μπερδεμα και το σκυλκαι ξανα "ηρθε" σε εμας...μετα παο μια εβδομαδα το σκυλακι πηγε στο νεο του σπιτι!

----------

